# 3/21 Flounder Gigging - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/21/2018*
I had the Williams group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SE winds at 15mph and slightly low tide levels. We got off to a good start, gigging 5 flounder in the first 45 minutes. After that, we went over an hour without seeing a flounder, even with moving to a different spot. The last 5 fish for our limit came quickly, and were schooled up in a small area. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 10:15pm (2 hours 15 minutes of gigging). The fish were nice size, all in the 15-18" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 22, 25, 26
April: 1-3, 8-12, 15-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-9, 12-17, 19-25, 27-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

